# Magicshine ALLTY 2000 bike light review



## akcyclist (Jan 13, 2008)

No runtime tests at using the different LED settings?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

We tested it at the brightest setting. 1 hour 2 minutes against the claimed 1 hour. So it's true to form. The real-time clock is true too over several minutes and does not change its mind. So we expect all the claimed run times to be fairly accurate.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks like a pretty good light, I like the replaceable battery. My only issue is the cost. I got my Light and Motion Taz 2000 on sale for close to the price of this light. Considering other Magicshine products I have owned, I know the quality of this light and beam pattern can't touch the Taz. If they included an extra battery at that price it would be more tempting.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

In a review in your forums I did a runtime vs. output chart that included the next to highest mode in the brightest program and it also matched the Magicshine claims closely. Another thing worth noting is output remained consistent in both modes I tested (other than the thermal protection dips in high) so your still getting full brightness at the end of each mode (a very unusual + for a self-contained light). Great video!! I agree about the huge improvement in quality/fit and finish/ease of use.


----------



## froze (Feb 5, 2011)

I would like to see the verified lumens test results with comparisons of several similar lumen lights. Some years back a fellow cyclist was using one and I was using (and still have it) a Philips Saferide 80, his reportedly put out 1,200 lumens and mine was at least 50% brighter.

Also it would be great to know if Magicshine is using made in China rechargeable cells or made in Japan cells, because made in Japan cells outperform made in China cells.


----------



## KevinMilwaukee (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a different Magicshine a couple years ago. The batteries stopped holding a charge after one year. I am sticking with Bontrager.


----------



## M2Stumpy (Nov 6, 2008)

Francis, thank you for your review of this new offering by MagicShine. Man, I remember your review of their first 900 lm MagicShine light some years ago; heck, I go back with MTBR when we were just young mountain bikers! Whew! ?


----------



## Tim15 (Jul 12, 2015)

They've come a long from their formative days of knocking off Lupine Light units and selling those cheaply with very poor quality batteries and chargers


----------



## baffenfinger (May 11, 2008)

Not a great light. The day light is a waste. The spread on one of the led is too wide. Too much light in the sky. Not a very accurate review. Better review at road.cc


----------



## davidka (Apr 15, 2007)

"..made in Japan cells outperform made in China cells."

There is no way to verify a vague assertion like this, though at his light's output/cost I wouldn't expect the best quality cells, regardless of where they're made.


----------



## Wayne_Peake (Nov 18, 2020)

My 3rd Magicshine Light, Allty 2000. I wanted verstility as I ride roads and country tracks in the mornings. Turned up with a spare battery I put all on charge. The lights went green, time to give it a go. First battery, the metal lock on the back I couldn't touch, red hot, I put that to one side to cool down, the other seemed ok. Inserted that battery, turned the unit on, battery symbol with an exclamation mark in the middle. No % charge, no time nothing else but lights worked. Tried the other now cooled battery, stuck on USB charging symbol, light won't turn on. Disappointed.


----------



## Rainer_Korn (Dec 12, 2020)

Light keeps turning off. Runs for a few minutes then starts flashing and the ! comes up and it shuts off. Happens even faster on high power only lasts 30 seconds before shutting off. Battery 100%. Have not even made it through a ride lucky i had a back up


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

I assume this is going to be a warranty claim and would love it if you shared your customer service experience with us.
Mole


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

1 hour run time on full brightness?! Total failure.


----------

